# Best morph this year. (Possible dreams)



## royal gecko (Nov 2, 2008)

Just a quick one to see what people are hoping for this year. What is the best morph that you are all planing to make and what are chances. Lets see who has their genetic dreams come true. 
For me the best is 1/8 Fire bee ( bumble bee x fire - two locks to date)
after that 1/8 pewter blast (cinamon x lemon blast - no locks but long time to go:whistling2

Lets see whats out there


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

The ones I most want are from poss hets, so we'll have to see...
but, plasma stripe is one, hypo cinder blood is another, ice blood/lava blood,


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

royal gecko said:


> 1/8 pewter blast (cinnamon x lemon blast)


thought a pewter blast was a 'cinny super pastel pin' (4 gene)?
'pewter pin' or 'cinnablast' (3 gene) is what you've described

not 100% on this, but i'm fairly sure


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

killer queenbee (spider super pastel lesser) is my most hoped for...
killer bee x pastel lesser, 1:8 chance

would settle for a queen bee or super pastel lesser tho


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

alan1 said:


> killer queenbee (spider super pastel lesser) is my most hoped for...
> killer bee x pastel lesser, 1:8 chance
> 
> would settle for a queen bee or super pastel lesser tho


 
:gasp::notworthy: is that a uk 1st:whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> :gasp::notworthy: is that a uk 1st:whistling2:


cbUK? quite possibly...
think there's 1 or 2 others who might be shooting for it
all depends who hatches one first


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm keeping it simple this year, cutting down a bit. Hoping for some stripey corns, - bloodred stripes, granite stripes, creamsicle stripes & butter stripes.

Boa wise our female kahl albino has been locked on and off for the past 2 weeks to our salmon het kahl and I we have our fingers crossed for sunglows, but also genetic stripe, dh ghosts and triple het moonglows if we get lucky, we'll see  I'm happy with normals anyway, but some colour is always nice!


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

alan1 said:


> cbUK? quite possibly...
> think there's 1 or 2 others who might be shooting for it
> all depends who hatches one first


 
good luck to you hope you get 1 or 2


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the chance at Moonstone stripe and Glacier stripe in corns (anery, lavender, stripe and in the latter, amel).

I am hoping to get a Pinstripe royal female from the royal pairings I've done; I think I've missed the Lesser Platinum pairing.


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

hoping for some lesser womas and queenbees fingers crossed


----------



## royal gecko (Nov 2, 2008)

I think your right on the pewter blast, ill have to settle for a pewter pin then ...:lol2:
its all in the name . Not sure if i have seen a super paster cinamon, anyone got any pictures.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

royal gecko said:


> I think your right on the pewter blast, ill have to settle for a pewter pin then ...:lol2:
> its all in the name . Not sure if i have seen a super paster cinamon, anyone got any pictures.


 
super pastel cinamon. aka sterling pastel very nice


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

I will be happy with whatever pops out..Bp pewter x pastel, Vpi axanthic x vpi het axanthic..pewter/pied x pied


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

Still fingers crossed on silver bullet x blue eyed leucy !!


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

jnr said:


> I will be happy with whatever pops out..Bp pewter x pastel, Vpi axanthic x vpi het axanthic..pewter/pied x pied


i would like to see pics of pewter pied!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

mattsdragons said:


> i would like to see pics of pewter pied!


As far as I'm aware they arent done yet..meant that have paired the female with both males..will either get co dom pied hets or pieds depending on whose the daddy lol! or nothing !


----------

